

"Great Algorithms" course taught by Richard Karp - amichail
http://www.cs.berkeley.edu/~karp/greatalgo/

======
ivanstojic
I find it quite sad how many supposedly CS colleges fail to educate "the next
generation" on these classics.

The situation is really funny here in Croatia, where there is basically only
one "CS college" which does little to teach kids anything about actually great
programming stuff.

It seems we are all breeding a generation of C#/Java/blub tool-users whose top
limit is using form generators :-(

